# nerve test GSD pup



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

from what i learned some dogs have a problem with heights and slippery surfaces, this stimulus came up as a first for the pup. here are his intial repsonses, definately thinks about it but but i see no probs, what you see.

note at the highest points one of these is over 12 foot and the over over 6 foot;

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSBcase?feature=mhee#p/u/1/XwunJ3HesNs


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

That was pretty cool Peter, the fat dog looked good at it .


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

which one, they are both apparently obeise (spelling?)

question is, is this a test of, or prove/indicate anything at all about pups nerves, given that it's a first exposure to it for pup???


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> from what i learned some dogs have a problem with heights and slippery surfaces, this stimulus came up as a first for the pup. here are his intial repsonses, definately thinks about it but but i see no probs, what you see.
> 
> note at the highest points one of these is over 12 foot and the over over 6 foot;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSBcase?feature=mhee#p/u/1/XwunJ3HesNs


I did not see any nerve issues. Seemed to be no big deal to your pup. Was this his first time on the tree or at height? 

Smart to post videos on your pup. Lots of knowledgeable people on here who will give you good tips. We were having an issue with a dog getting lazy in play. Took video of it, talked to the breeder, he gave some suggestions, and we are getting back on course. Sometimes you just need an outside perspective to kick you in the pants and get you heading in the right direction.

He's a nice looking boy - nice sable coat. Good luck with him.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Kelly Godwin said:


> * Was this his first time on the tree or at height?*
> 
> yep, been over small hurdles before though.
> 
> ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> which one, they are both apparently obeise (spelling?)
> 
> question is, is this a test of, or prove/indicate anything at all about pups nerves, given that it's a first exposure to it for pup???


 
Personally, i don't think so. You were up there too ?

I don't think it proves anything other than he was a little curious. Not knocking your pup Peter, I like him.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Personally, i don't think so. You were up there too ?
> 
> so what yr sayin here is that u think i'm fat,
> 
> ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> maggie fraser said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, i don't think so. You were up there too ?
> ...


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> maggie fraser said:
> 
> 
> > so what yr sayin here is that u think i'm fat,
> ...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> question is, is this a test of, or prove/indicate anything at all about pups nerves, given that it's a first exposure to it for pup???


It might to some people but this one example alone wouldn't for me. My last DDB bitch was fearful of other people despite what many would find to be more than adequate socialization. Yet, she did stuff like you showed your pup doing with no problem. One time I found her on a downed tree like that (not level), which hung off a river bank. No one coaxed her up there for some reason she just wanted up there.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks pretty good - yeah we have been doing playground equipment and walking through ladders on the ground and farm equipment......of course a good bit younger.

Say, the reason I posted though is why the heck does the dog have such a thick collar? Looks awful uncomfortable. [I can see for agitation but for general wear?]


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

my dogs rarely wear collars, and never around the house, out in the forest a visible collar can be the difference between a dog getting shot or not, thats only reason i put collars on them.

might be better off thinner/lighter high vis/fluoro perhaps or vest (heat?)??

i thought a thicker collar would be more comfy? pressure area thing no????

thanks for pointing that out, easy to change it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh I dont know - mine wear these in the woods - center ring hunting collars with a metal ID plate.

Just a question really. With more and more coyotes here and having sable dogs, I am leaning more towards putting orange vests on my dogs in the woods like the live find dogs do [though when you are working the cadaver dogs they normally like it kind of low key]

http://www.gundogsonline.com/dog-collars/biothane-dog-collars/sunglow-safety-collar.html


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Oh I dont know - mine wear these in the woods - center ring hunting collars with a metal ID plate.
> 
> Just a question really. With more and more coyotes here and having sable dogs, I am leaning more towards putting orange vests on my dogs in the woods like the live find dogs do [though when you are working the cadaver dogs they normally like it kind of low key]
> 
> http://www.gundogsonline.com/dog-collars/biothane-dog-collars/sunglow-safety-collar.html


I sometimes turn my SAR orange id harness inside out (so crests are not visable) and use it for the orange colour. Mostly on opening weekend or if I am bushwhacking. Also a bell. I ran into a few hunters this year. 

Otherwise and orange collar, or bandana is enough for me to feel okay. I wear a high vis orange hat myself at times as well.

Also...does that site also have the free id plates or is it only :

http://www.gundogsupply.com/collars.html ?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

looks like a good outing with natural curiosity displayed without fear issues.

I have noticed in your vids that the pup is often out with his other K9 buddy a lot. I would also suggest you take the pup out alone just as much, when he is exploring new stuff and working with you, especially when you require his attention on you

mixing up the "pack mode" and "one on one" both have their advantages


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanx Rick, but its like which child do u leave home when the family goes to disneyland???


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

understand completely Peter; but it can't always be disneyland and knotts berry farm ... but for pups, sometimes they gotta go to school alone; even if it's just a nice solitary field trip


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Ah man u speakin too much truth, I'm gonna ignore.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

ya your merle dog is quite fat, , pup looks fine on the tree..


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

During hunting season around here I just tie a couple of peices of orange construction flagging to my dogs collar for visability if I'm going into the bush.

Your dog looked very comfortable walking across the logs Peter.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanx, hunters here are very responsible people but they can get it wrong sometimes. 

always a lack of ID on the dog when things go wrong.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I think I see a guy who is over thinking his dog to much?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What I can see is a young dog following another over a tree trunk.

What you suggested by the title of your thread is "nerve test". What you showed is not a nerve test.

A nerve test could be the helper placing himself in a room with slippy surfaces and the young dog should ignore the surface and bite into the sleeve.

Am I seeing this wrongly?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Must confess, maggie had it called right, these vids have been just unplanned stuff that happened whilst i had a camera in my pocket.

i put some training word to the vids after i saw them lol.

still i believe they show a picture of a stable confident gsd pup growing up naturally and just being a puppy dog, i have seen same age formal sport dogs, they seem to fall apart in environments like this.

i think i can add formal stuff later, i think a lot of u more trainery types lose something you can never put back in later, just a guess.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Must confess, maggie had it called right, these vids have been just unplanned stuff that happened whilst i had a camera in my pocket.
> 
> i put some training word to the vids after i saw them lol.
> 
> ...


Can I ask you what is going on in your mind as to the comments in "bold"?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Can I ask you what is going on in your mind as to the comments in "bold"?


 
Peter, expound .....


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Expounding; Gill, really can't express whatever it is i think in a short post as i am not even quiet sure myself.

something about more formal trainers that mainly take a pup out of the box to build drive upon drive upon drive over andy over with the only world the pup sees in between is the walls of a crate.

i know a lot of people are more or less like this and i know it works, just not for me or what i want.

as i said short response leaving out whole mountain of details.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug u happy with my expountiation.


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

I am sure there are people like that- but I personally do not know any of them. Every sport trainer, of any sport- including biting, that I know seems to take their puppies everywhere. And certainly a walk in the woods/parks is very very normal. Even before I lived on 27 acres, we could go find park trails. Socializing to different environments seems to be the most typical even of those "formal trainery types". That does not mean there are is not crate time and drive building- but it is far from the only thing done. I would imagine that a lot of these top dogs would not be able to handle the high stress stadiums with all the people, bleachers, loud speakers, different flooring, etc, if the trainers were not taking their puppies out to explore and experience life.

And the couple I people I know have done a period of "crate isolation" for drive building, only did it for a certain period of time when needed to get better drives. And the puppies were certainly a good bit older- at LEAST 6 months. And were not isolated exclusively to start.....Maybe there are some that do it the entire growth of the puppy....but I highly highly doubt there are very many and certainly not generally successful competitors. 

Unless you are lucky to have an incredibly genetically stable dog, a puppy cannot function in life or sport if it only sees the walls of their box for the first year of life. And ANY dog that "falls apart" during a walk in the woods is not worth the food to feed it......it is very unlikely you will ever see that dog on a trial field....a dog that does can't handle a walk in nature certainly not handle the pressure of training.

JMO.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Chris. this is definately going beyond the point of the thread but a discussion is a discussion i guess. 

Its comments like;

control every aspect of the dogs life,

the dog must know that everything comes through me

i am the centre of the dogs universe

meet jesus/god

etc. make me want to puke and go to war with the people that say/think/believe that shit.

still not sayin it doesn't work to get max performance, just sayin it ain't me. i can fake it with people but harder to fake what u are with a dog imo.

i lost a few childhood heroes in the performance horse world for the same reasons outlined here.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Those qoutes are the way alot of training people think and believe and its a training/working dog forum pete?

But i believe a pup should be able to be a dog but everyone has guidelines just some are stricter then others same as raising kids.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Its comments like;
> 
> control every aspect of the dogs life,
> 
> ...


To each his own I say. Not sure why your so concerned about other peoples methods that work for them?
Are you really a tree hugger that's still in the closet?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

You want to go to war over _"the dog must know that everything comes through me"_


Where do your dogs shop for their stuff?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha mebbe, and yr right, each to his own. did u read the bit where i said it works, and where i said its just not me- take yr own advice, each to his own.

at the end of the day unless u are leo, mwd etc. its all pet/hobby.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie my last post was to Ed. E, not u so dont get bent out of shape thinkin there is some me u animosity thing, you got that wrong already.

me likes ya.







Connie Sutherland said:


> You want to go to war over _"the dog must know that everything comes through me"_
> 
> 
> Where do your dogs shop for their stuff?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Haha mebbe, and yr right, each to his own. did u read the bit where i said it works, and where i said its just not me- take yr own advice, each to his own.
> 
> at the end of the day unless u are leo, mwd etc. its all pet/hobby.


Dude get a clue before you start flapping your jaw all over the place!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Connie my last post was to Ed. E, not u so dont get bent out of shape thinkin there is some me u animosity thing ...



Hey Peter, my joke answer was made in the hope of giving you a clue about the silliness of the post. You said that you want to "go to war" with people (and puke!) over "the dog must know that everything comes through me" .... 

This does not strike you on second thought as ridiculous?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

well on second thought, i prolly would never speak, but hey 5 seconds from now whose gonna care lol.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Edward why dont you educate me, like who was the last person to get stabbed in a sch trial because fido failed the BH?????

you know what, i got on this to answer a direct question to a member, u can leave it or pm it, i'm going top ignore anything other than a direct question/discussion abount dog training.


----------

